# Topics > Artificial neural networks >  Capsule Neural Network (CapsNet)

## Airicist

Capsule Neural Network (CapsNet) on Wikipedia

Geoffrey Hinton

----------


## Airicist

Geoffrey Hinton talk "What is wrong with convolutional neural nets?"

Apr 3, 2017




> Brain & Cognitive Sciences - Fall Colloquium Series Recorded December 4, 2014
> 
> Talk given at MIT.
> 
> Geoffrey Hinton talks about his capsules project.


"Dynamic Routing Between Capsules"

by Sara Sabour, Nicholas Frosst, Geoffrey E Hinton
October 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Geoffrey Hinton – Capsule Networks

Mar 7, 2019




> Dr. Geoffrey Hinton
> Emeritus Distinguished Professor, University of Toronto
> Vice President & Engineering Fellow, Google
> Chief Scientific Adviser, Vector Institute
> 
> Date: February 26th, 2019
> Place: York University
> 
> Abstract
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Understanding the limits of CNNs, one of AI’s greatest achievements"

by Ben Dickson
March 2, 2020

----------

